
The flat-Earth conspiracy is spreading around the globe - lisper
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/16/us/flat-earth-conference-conspiracy-theories-scli-intl/index.html
======
squarefoot
Wherever there's people believing in absurdities there is a big business
opportunity, and I would dare to say that nobody among those who make money
out of this conspiracy theory actually believe the Earth is flat. They're just
milking the cow.

The problem is: what if they one day add some mystic nonsense to their theory,
morph into a cult, then become more powerful until they can "purchase" a
religion status? Sounds familiar? It may seem stretched, but assuming they're
there for the money, the above steps would be natural moves to gain more
power, immunity etc.

------
Havoc
I mean at least these fools aren't spreading polio. So have at it.

>a flat-Earth conference is invariably also a gathering of anti-vaxxers, 9/11
truthers and Illuminati subscribers, to name a few.

oh. Scratch that I guess.

~~~
hatchershoes
Because anyone who thinks 9/11 was a bunch of lies is completely crazy.
Governments don't lie. Amen.

------
seibelj
My brother loves flat earth as a purely social phenomenon. He tells people
he’s a flat earther mostly to get a rise, which is what I think most people
who claim to support this also do.

It’s trolling as performance art and it riles up self-important sciencey types
which is what continues to propel it forwards. Global warming denial only goes
so far - but swearing up and down the world is flat? Now you’re talking!

~~~
Cuckoo123
Awesome, perhaps in the future we'll stop wasting our reverence on the great
minds of everything from science to literature. Instead, we'll spend it on
worshiping people like your brother, who lead the way in mocking anyone who
respects intelligence.

Utopia here we come!

~~~
seibelj
Your response is the exact type of response he tries to get from people. My
dad, him, and me all enjoy poking people, it’s a genetic thing I think.

~~~
Cuckoo123
Nah, it's an increasingly common nihilistic attitude we see in society -
people reveling in eroding of all moral principles, because it's far easier
than actually getting recognition for doing something enriching with their
lives. Angry Incels being the ultimate epitome of this.

Not saying your brother is an incel, but "trolling for lolz" is definitely on
the spectrum.

~~~
seibelj
How upset you are by the thought of my brother teasing people by pretending to
genuinely believe the earth is flat is making _me_ smile!

~~~
Cuckoo123
Good for you champ. Glad it was so easy to please you.

------
ecoled_ame
did you ever consider that people may want attention more than truth?

------
bigwavedave
Flat-earthers are ridiculous. I mean, if the world really was flat, cats would
have pushed everything off by now.

------
AftHurrahWinch
Great headline.

------
xvx
What globe?

